# What Kind if tracks?



## bulldogfandan (Oct 22, 2012)

While exploring the sewers today with my friends, we stumbled upon a set if tracks. Me and my friends were wondering what kind if animal they belong to. So you guys have any idea? We live in the southeastern United stares if that helps.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

baby sasquatch

.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Will this help. I would guess Raccoon! -- Tex

http://www.gpnc.org/tracks.htm


----------



## FWV2 (Mar 10, 2013)

Dont have a good reference on size of the tracks but with out any visible claw marks above toe pads I'd say your looking at bobcat or good size house cat!


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Also say cat


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I think there are too many toes down for a cat. -- Tex


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

cant say without a scale or size reference like a quarter or a dollar laying next to it without one could be a mouse or a rottweiller


----------

